# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  О биологических машинах, информации, Боге и еще кое о чем. Specially for Unity

## Einsamewolf

Все нижеизложенное является исключительно точкой зрения автора темы и ни в коей мере не претендует на истину в последней инстанции.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Является ли любой живой организм вообще и человек в частности искусственно созданной
биологической машиной?
Живой организм представляет собой естественную биологическую машину принципиальное отличие которой от искусственно созданных в том, что она не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя. Ее распределенным создателем является среда в виде множества факторов взаимодействующих с биологической машиной и заставляющих ее постоянно изменять свое устройство и поведение, чтобы сохранить себя от разрушения и воссоздать себе подобных.
Основное свойство всякой живой материи, которое отличает ее от неживой - это способность изменять свое поведение и внутреннее устройство в зависимости от изменения условий окружающей среды, с целью сохранения себя как живой единицы, воспроизведения и приумножения себе подобных живых единиц в данных условиях окружающей среды.
Элементарной единицей живого, не считая вируса, является клетка. Любой многоклеточный
организм есть сообщество, конгломерат клеток, которые объединены с целью специализации отдельных клеток на какой-то одной функции важной для выживания всех клеток организма.
Пример клетки пищеварительного тракта, которые расщепляют и всасывают питательные вещества, необходимые для питания всего организма и в то же время получают кислород от клеток крови. Подобная ситуация наблюдается и в организмах высшего уровня, например в муравейнике, рое пчел или человеческом обществе.

Что такое страдание и удовольствие?
Элементарная боль или страдание и элементарное удовольствие являются неотъемлемыми свойствами любых живых организмов как способ внутреннего реагирования на изменение условий среды. Страдание является индикатором неблагоприятной ситуации и стимулом для действий по ее изменению, удовольствие - индикатором благополучия и оптимального функционирования. Необходимость в элементарных страдании и удовольствии происходит от самой формы существования живых организмов как постоянного взаимодействия с окружающей средой.

В объективной реальности не существует понятия информация, существует лишь изменение некоторой величины. Информация существует только с точки зрения ИНТЕРПРЕТАТОРА, который с помощью сенсоров способен воспринимать изменения величины и трактовать ее как информацию, примером интерпретатора может служить мозг человека или животного. От светового сенсора (глаза) к мозгу идет последовательность электрических импульсов, которые мозг преобразует в визуальный образ. Этот визуальный образ существует только в ВИРТУАЛЬНОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ СОЗНАНИЯ, нигде больше его нет. Можно сказать, что любой интерпретатор порождает некую виртуальную реальность.
Поскольку любой живой организм вплоть до клетки и вируса является интерпретатором, порождающим виртуальную реальность, именуемую у человека сознанием, допустимо сказать, что даже у клетки и вируса присутствует элементарное сознание. С другой стороны всякий интерпретатор неизбежно разделяет среду на внутреннюю (виртуальная реальность восприятия, пространство Я) и внешнюю (среда откуда приходит информация, пространство НЕ Я). Таким образом любой живой организм обладает элементарным Я.
Личность это любая, обособленная от среды живая единица обладающая Я и Сознанием.

Бог это картина и процесс бытия, единство и взаимосвязь всего существующего. Все, что есть в мире так, а не иначе это проявление воли Бога потому, что нечто противоречащее его воле в принципе не может случится. Бог не может быть личностью и обладать сознанием потому, что любая личность неизбежно отграничена от картины бытия и не абсолютна. Личность может воздействовать на реальность только путем взаимодействия своего Я с внешними вещами, которые не принадлежат к Я, в случае Бога происходит взаимодействие между самими вещами, процессами, явлениями, по соответствующим закономерностям. В связи и взаимодействии между собой отдельные элементы образуют картину и процесс бытия существующие в пространстве и времени, хотя, как известно, пространство и время сущности относительные. Именно это бытие наиболее заслуживает называться словом "Бог" с тем смыслом, который вкладывается в это слово в современном понимании. Тем не менее, в виртуальной реальности сознания отдельного человека или общности людей, Бог может существовать в виде личности, к которой можно обращаться, говорить с ней, надеясь, что Бог услышит и поймет, защитит от беды, как любящий отец простит грехи. Искать и верить в Бога врожденное свойство человеческого сознания.

----------


## Unity

Воистину, – великолепное изложение, достопочтенный Автор!.. ^_^ 
Рукоплесканья, аплодисменты, овации... 
Однако... Каков итог?.. Очередная, всецело «виртуальная» философия?.. Мы развлеклись, «…Создавая» её, она «…Со смыслом» убила пару-тройку лет нашего бытия, – но Что Дальше?.. 
История завершена, формирование «…Системы мысли» окончено... Теперь, – лишь СУ, «…Отдых» после долгого, мучительного «…Дня»... Кто со мной?.. ^_^

----------


## Римма

> В объективной реальности не существует понятия информация, существует лишь изменение некоторой величины. Информация существует только с точки зрения ИНТЕРПРЕТАТОРА, который с помощью сенсоров способен воспринимать изменения величины и трактовать ее как информацию, примером интерпретатора может служить мозг человека или животного. От светового сенсора (глаза) к мозгу идет последовательность электрических импульсов, которые мозг преобразует в визуальный образ. Этот визуальный образ существует только в ВИРТУАЛЬНОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ СОЗНАНИЯ, нигде больше его нет. Можно сказать, что любой интерпретатор порождает некую виртуальную реальность.
> Поскольку любой живой организм вплоть до клетки и вируса является интерпретатором, порождающим виртуальную реальность, именуемую у человека сознанием, допустимо сказать, что даже у клетки и вируса присутствует элементарное сознание. С другой стороны всякий интерпретатор неизбежно разделяет среду на внутреннюю (виртуальная реальность восприятия, пространство Я) и внешнюю (среда откуда приходит информация, пространство НЕ Я). Таким образом любой живой организм обладает элементарным Я.
> Личность это любая, обособленная от среды живая единица обладающая Я и Сознанием.
> 
> Бог это картина и процесс бытия, единство и взаимосвязь всего существующего. (...) Бог не может быть личностью и обладать сознанием потому, что любая личность неизбежно отграничена от картины бытия и не абсолютна. (...) Именно это бытие наиболее заслуживает называться словом "Бог" с тем смыслом, который вкладывается в это слово в современном понимании.


 Подписываюсь под каждым вашим словом. 100% совпадает с моей интерпретацией этого мира  :Smile:

----------


## EJSanYo

«Я говорю здесь о машине, но не только о машине из меди и железа… нет особой разницы, если эта машина изготовлена из плоти и костей». (Человеческое использование человеческих существ: Кибернетика и общество)

----------


## Unity

О, Вы ещё Жюльена Офре де Ламетри не читали... ^_^ 
«…Как познал я все то, за что порицаем вельможей, церковью и бедняком, сердечный, любезный мой друг? Всё началось не вчера и даже не год тому назад. Озарение впервые посетило меня в пять лет, когда я ещё был несмышленым малышом. Представьте себе картину: Ваш покорный слуга – дитя, что разглядывает Незнакомца, пристально всматривающегося в его глаза, взирающего на него с зеркальной поверхности до блеска отполированной стали сосудов Дьюара, расположенных в храме науки, лаборатории моего безвременно почившего дядюшки. Дитя видит себя. Рассудок мой тревожит мысль: кто он, тот, сущий в металле, мой близнец, мой двойник, мой образ? Кто я – иль, правильнее, что? 
Система рычагов – это мой скелет. Замысловатая микросхема – мое мозговое вещество. Обскуровы камеры, бинокулярный оптический прибор – мои глаза. Десятки, сотни проводов, – это нервная система. Помыслы мои, произвольные акты моей т.н. воли, – повелевающие мной программы, математические алгоритмы. Электричество, вырабатывающееся химической батареей моего организма, струящееся по цепям головного мозга, сокращающее в нужный момент моё сердце, мои мышцы, приводящее всё моё устройство в движение, – это и вся сущая моя душа – энергия, пойманная кем-то в причудливую лейденскую банку плоти. Все в четком, идеальном, совершенном соответствии с принципами физики. Следственно, я – машина. Понимание этого, с одной стороны, воодушевляет мое естество, являющееся, между тем, всего лишь очередным процессом, течением, иллюзией, безграничной радостью ввиду виденья отдаленных перспектив, открывающего пред обновленным, просвещенным, новым механическим человечеством – и болью, порожденной пониманием того, что любой сущий автомат – вечный раб своей конструкции»...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Воистину, – великолепное изложение, достопочтенный Автор!.. ^_^ 
> Рукоплесканья, аплодисменты, овации... 
> Однако... Каков итог?.. Очередная, всецело «виртуальная» философия?.. Мы развлеклись, «…Создавая» её, она «…Со смыслом» убила пару-тройку лет нашего бытия, – но Что Дальше?.. 
> История завершена, формирование «…Системы мысли» окончено... Теперь, – лишь СУ, «…Отдых» после долгого, мучительного «…Дня»... Кто со мной?.. ^_^


 Смысл 1 - размышления и создание подобных «Систем мысли» позволяет хотя-бы отчасти, на-время абстрагироваться от бессмысленности и безнадежности своего существования.
Смысл 2 - как потенциального СУ, меня интересует, что происходит с сознанием после смерти. Вышеописанная система рассуждений - неоконченная попытка найти логический ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> «Я говорю здесь о машине, но не только о машине из меди и железа… нет особой разницы, если эта машина изготовлена из плоти и костей». (Человеческое использование человеческих существ: Кибернетика и общество)


 Принципиальное отличие не в том, что живая машина изготовлена из плоти и костей, а в том, что она не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя, ни человека, ни каких-либо высокоразвитых инопланетян, ни господа бога в виде личности.

----------


## EJSanYo

*Einsamewolf* и вы можете это доказать?

----------


## Einsamewolf

> *Einsamewolf* и вы можете это доказать?


 Что именно? То, что биологическая машина не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Что именно? То, что биологическая машина не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя?


 Согласен. Биологический организм(машина) создает(творит) себя сам. Из одной единственной клетки(зиготы) путем деления и дифференциации клеток создается многоклеточный организм.Все, что нужно, это питательная среда и далее, прием пищи.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Согласен. Биологический организм(машина) создает(творит) себя сам. Из одной единственной клетки(зиготы) путем деления и дифференциации клеток создается многоклеточный организм.Все, что нужно, это питательная среда и далее, прием пищи.


 Совершенно верно, биологический организм ПОСТОЯННО творит себя, приспосабливаясь к условиям среды в отличие от машины созданной по начальному проекту - в соответствии с представлениями создателя о будущих условиях функционирования этой машины.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Совершенно верно, биологический организм ПОСТОЯННО творит себя, приспосабливаясь к условиям среды в отличие от машины созданной по начальному проекту - в соответствии с представлениями создателя о будущих условиях функционирования этой машины.


 Однако изначальный план организма(который хранится в молекуле ДНК) тоже присутствует и выполняется(для биологического вида).

----------


## Unity

> Совершенно верно, биологический организм ПОСТОЯННО творит себя, приспосабливаясь к условиям среды в отличие от машины созданной по начальному проекту - в соответствии с представлениями создателя о будущих условиях функционирования этой машины.


  При всём уважении, господа, – машина, оснащённая Адаптивными Алгоритмами разума вкупе с неукоснительными драйверами, исполняющимися автоматикой вегетативной нервной системы – это и есть homo sapiens. Машина, неспособная видоизменять свою Конструкцию в процессе адаптации к изменчивым условиям окружающей среды, – но Способная Гибко Трансформировать свой интеллект – что не достаётся нам «…В наследство» априори вместе с жестким, грубо детерминированным чертежом плоти в ДНК, – разум вынуждены мы формировать и программировать Самостоятельно... 
N.B. Держу пари, – мы всего лишь сложноустроенные Машины – и не более того... Очень сложные, – но всё математически-безупречные. Машины. Искусственный Интеллект, – механизм со способностью видоизменять себя (по крайней мере, свой рассудок, свои чувства, своё отношение к чему-либо, свои желания, эмоции, чувства etc – в общем, изменчиво ядро нашей системы управления, – предположительной души)...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Искусственный Интеллект, – механизм со способностью видоизменять себя (по крайней мере, свой рассудок, свои чувства, своё отношение к чему-либо, свои желания, эмоции, чувства etc – в общем, изменчиво ядро нашей системы управления, – предположительной души)...


 Естественный интеллект :Smile: 
Человек отличается от других живых организмов тем, что природа наделила его наиболее гибким и универсальным инструментом для приспособления к изменяющимся условиям среды - развитым интеллектом. (этот абзац не вошел в первоначальную тему).
Этот инструмент потенциально способен видоизменять, что угодно. Ограничения его возможностей подобны линии горизонта - до них невозможно дойти. Труднее всего изменять именно свой рассудок, свои чувства, своё отношение к чему-либо, свои желания, эмоции, чувства etc, так как для интеллекта это нечто внутренне - иррациональное, а значит недоступное логике изнутри но вполне пригодное для логического восприятия интеллектом со стороны.

----------


## microbe

Интересная тема, почему мы удивляемся сложности органической химии, но не Вселенной с её законами физики и тому подобное? Ведь тоже можно задать вопрос: Кто создал Вселенную? Бог или природа бытия, кому как нравится. Почему есть ядерные силы, электро-магнитные волны, электроны, протоны, нейтроны, фотоны, позитроны, нейтрино, кварки и т.д.  Откуда всё это взялось? Так что органическая химия не есть истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Поскольку любой живой организм вплоть до клетки и вируса является интерпретатором, порождающим виртуальную реальность, именуемую у человека сознанием, допустимо сказать, что даже у клетки и вируса присутствует элементарное сознание. С другой стороны всякий интерпретатор неизбежно разделяет среду на внутреннюю (виртуальная реальность восприятия, пространство Я) и внешнюю (среда откуда приходит информация, пространство НЕ Я). Таким образом любой живой организм обладает элементарным Я.


 Клетка имеет собственное самосознание? Откуда известно, что она осознаёт, что она имеет внутреннюю часть и наружный мир? Может, она запрограммирована на выполнение определённых функций? Если мы будем проводить одинаковый эксперимент с клеткой, то получим одинаковые результаты, думаю. А со сложным организмом таковых результатов уже не получится, так как там включены другие переменные, о которых мы можем и не знать.

----------


## Unity

В память запал фрагмент с одной замечательной статьи, посвящённой принципам устройствам нашего сознания.
Дословно...
Рассмотрим пример простейшей машины - термостат в бытовом кондиционере. Когда температура повышается, датчики срабатывают, щёлкают реле, машина включается. И, наоборот, достигнув, некого предела, сенсоры опять срабатывают, кондёр останавливается. 
Эта автоматика - банальный пример "сознания". Устройство, запрограммированное "наблюдать" реальность - ну и реагировать, коим-то определённым образом, на любые перемены в окружающей среде.
Термостат - это 1 контур обратной связи.
В мозге таких связей - числа попросту астрономические.
Мириады контуров, мириады настроек реакций системы - неким образом - на некий раздражитель. 
Мозг - это "автомат". Память, что несёт в себе тысячи Программ, тысячи рефлексов - множество моделей поведения, моделей реакции - на каждый "фрагмент" действительности.
А-ля люблю лишь зелёный цвет, лето и дождливую погоду, какао и мёд, людей с некою конкретною наружностью, некого писателя, некого поэта, некое кино, некоторую философию, некую религию, некие идеи...
Значит, все мы - механизмы, кои можно Понять, кои можно разобрать на атомы, на зубчатые колёсики и наборы пружин - чтобы постичь, дабы В Совершенстве Понять, как устроена и функционирует психика каждого из нас.
Мы рождаемся "новыми компьютерами". Опыт нашей жизни всех нас программирует, оседая в памяти, задавая все параметры человеческого поведения, самовыражения. 
Следственно... Наука может постигнуть о нас Всё. Чтобы не осталось в нас ни крупицы "Тайны". 
Чтобы проследить все причинно-следственные цепи, кои... делают нас нами.
Это сокровенная моя мечта.
Душу препарировать. Понять, для чего в ней каждый сущий двигатель и проводок...
Ну и, поняв это, в себе поменять всё.
Сему научиться, свою эволюцию отныне беря в собственные руки, - ну и научить иных.
Не быть больше "жертвой тайных и непостижимых, бесконтрольных сил". Не быть жертвой обстоятельств.

----------


## tempo

Unity, если мы - мозг, т.е. биомеханизм, то => души нет.

----------


## microbe

Мозг супер параллельно обрабатывает данные, что компьютерам и не снилось. А если скажу что есть и бывали люди у которых только 10-20% мозга и они прекрасно себе живут? Компьютерам с булевой алгеброй такая пластичность и сжатие железа просто чуждо.

----------


## tempo

Предлагаю всё же рассмотреть возможность того, что мозг, равно как и тело - лишь один, к тому же маааленький, аспект чего-то большего. Что-то вроде кончика инструмента, которым нечто(некто) исследует нашу маленькую лужу )

----------


## microbe

Гипотеза зоопарка? Трудно найти ответ на парадокс Ферми, а если ответ лежит в не нашей плоскости пространства? Тогда истина навсегда ускользает от нас.

----------


## tempo

Если считать себя пупом Земли, имея уровень осознания лишь маленького прыщика не в самом благоуханном месте, к тому же, находящегося, тогда да - надо думать о хозяевах и зверушках  :Smile:  , кои раздельны.
Но есть давнее мнение, чтто всё едино. Не в смысле "похер", а в смысле единства, которое обеспечивается некими не включаемыми в осознание связывающими всё законами.
"Я то и только то, что мне понятно здесь и сейчас" не самый продуктивный подход.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> то => души нет.


 Душонка, это подпрограмма , которая срабатывает только в определённых условиях.

----------


## Unity

> Если мы - мозг, т.е. биомеханизм, то => души нет.


 *небольшое лирическое отступление* 
И снова на Форуме. Снова дискутируем, пытаясь припомнить/прозреть истую свою природу. Сравниваем самоличный опыт, делимся идеями, своими прозрениями. Ищем Глубину.
За что и люблю Это Место и предпочитаю его всему прочему контенту Мировой Сети. 
То одно-единственное во целой Вселенной "место", где людей интересует Главное и Суть. В привычной "реальности" - совсем не найти таких. Интернет и Форум - это словно "фильтр"... для Своих Ровесников. 
* А теперь по сути.
Что же есть "душа"? Что подразумеваем мы подо этим Словом? Что оно символизирует? Нечто, что нетленно в нас, "аватар" самого Творца, что тела меняет словно бы перчатки и переживает тысячи реинкарнаций - во имя познания, во имя банального коллекционирования разношерстых опытов - по типу того, как и все мы порой уходим в кино?
Душа. Существует ли она - в том качестве, в каком её Представляют - или же она только лишь досужий вымысел?
Если разобраться, "душа" - это просто Слово. Всего лишь абстракция, лишь только концепция, нечто умозрительное, вымышленное разумом; символ без символизирумого, кое мощно ощутить, "пощупать", отведать на вкус, сделав своей памятью, навесив вербальный ярлык. 
То же, что реально; то, что составляет каждодневную нашу действительность - это наша психика, се таинственный дисплей нашего сознания.
Он-то уж - предельно-реален, абсолютно подлинен. С ним мы имеем дело всё своё существование, каждый новый миг, сколько себя помним.
Вот оно, едино важное, требующее нашего внимания, всей 100-ни %!
Коя только разница: вечны мы иль бренны, _если в Настоящем миге_ - многие из нас (годами) страдают, ищут психиатров, "волшебные пилюли", режут себя, курят, колются и напиваются, силясь как-то заглушить остатки сознания, силясь сбежать от плодов бесконтрольного труда собственного же разума?
Думаю, вопрос бытия души - это просто фейк и пустота, жвачка для ума. 
То же, что имеет смысл - это смотреть _внутрь_ себя, внутрь своего ума. Каждую секунду, когда се возможно. Дабы понимать, чтобы различать: где заканчивается явь ну и начинается симуляция в эфире своего сознания, виртуализация, сотканная с Слов, сотканная с наших лживых помыслов. 
Симуляция вымышленного мира, выдуманного "я", всяческих событий ну и состояний.
Вечны мы иль временны - котроль над собой, над своим умом - главная наша задача.
То, чему стоит научиться, покамест мы живы, покамест мы дышим. 
Не то - даже Мир Иной, если оный существует - будет нам казаться всё таким же адом, что эта Земля - через сломанные призмы нашего ума.



> Предлагаю всё же рассмотреть возможность того, что мозг, равно как и тело - лишь один, к тому же маааленький, аспект чего-то большего. Что-то вроде кончика инструмента, которым нечто(некто) исследует нашу маленькую лужу )


 Большего иль меньшего, коль оно функционирует в чётком соответствии с физическими законами, значит, оно механично, логично, рационально. 
И коль наше сознание, психика, "душа" - счётная машина, значит, мы Ломаемся по некому сценарию, строго определённым образом - и нас Так Же можно починить.
Вернуть нам покой и гармонию, трезвость ну и ясность восприятия - устранив иллюзии и галлюцинации нашего мышления, устранив печаль, тоску и депрессию. Устранив вечное наше Страдание.
Думаю, это То, зачем мы Здесь. 
Это основная мысль. Клетки во извечной плоти Архитектора Вселенной - или смертные машины, служебный инструмент слепой эволюции - кем бы там ни были взаправду - главное, научиться управлять собой, своим же сознанием - лишив себя боли. Лишив себя мрачных дум. Вредных привычек, самоповреждений, медленного саморазрушения.
Всё это осуществимо. 
И неоценимо на нашем пути.
Даже если все мы - всего только глина, даже в таком случае - остаток своего существования мы не станем мучить_ся.

----------


## tempo

Сестра Юнития - это человек, который столь часто заставляет меня произносить "О, Боже!", что я чувствую настоятельную потребность поставить во здравие е(я)(го) большую свечку :

Если же перейти к ссути ), то я имел введу ), что наша душа, если таковая есть, в значительной степени находится вне нашего доступа, ближе к источнику этой самой души. И что существование души с большой вероятностью означает возможность её функционирования вне и без тела, и возможность тело менять.

----------


## microbe

Если Мэтью Фишер прав о квантовой природе мозга и фосфор точнее молекула Познера и есть истина, тогда создание искина(ИИ или AI) навсегда останется в наших мечтах! Тоже самое касается и цифрого бессмертия и других иллюзорных загрузок на кремневый носитель. Пока наше всё это углерод!

----------


## Unity

Менять тело, не поменяв при этом свой Разум (склонный ко поломкам, страданиям, самовнушению, саморазрушению ну и суициду) - это бесполезно.
Вот на чём делаю акцент. 
Если даже так, ежели реинкарнация и все мы - аватары мировой души - это не меняет того, что сейчас онлайн все мы проживаем Драму - и если уйти на этом моменте, то, с большой вероятностью, будущая гипотетическая жизнь, скорее всего, продолжится с этого же "сейва" - с таким же Спящим сознанием - ну и неизбежным повторением своей предыдущей настоль бесталанной "жизни"...
Разве опасность сего - суть не лучший стимул к тому, чтобы отыскать истую свою природу - уже в Этой жизни?

----------


## 4ёрный

Киберпанк - наше всё! Если, конечно, так хочется жить вечно.

----------


## microbe

Жить вечно? Никогда такого не будет и наверное это не надо, ибо свою жизнь трудно прожить.

----------


## microbe

Ну если кто не верит в душу, тогда мы появились спонтанно и случайно без всякой надобности - это так получается?

----------


## microbe

Хотя фиг его знает, может быть биохимия это результат физики как закономерный процесс. Ведь не будет гравитации, электро-магнитных волн, электронов и др. никакой органической материи не было бы! Значит при определённых условий среды возникает жизнь, короче решение уравнения.

----------


## Nabat

> Ну если кто не верит в душу, тогда мы появились спонтанно и случайно без всякой надобности - это так получается?


 Sad but true)

----------


## microbe

Сегодня четвёртый день пью и не думаю о биохимических машинах, с другой стороны девушки просто супер счастье.

----------


## microbe

Лучше девушек в мире ничего нет, без девушек жизнь для меня не имеет смысла.

----------


## Unity

Влечение к иному - просто следствие программы, прошитой в всех нас. Это просто поисковый алгоритм - партнёра с лучшей ДНК и набором качеств, ценных в плане выживания. 
Магии здесь нет, просто биохимия. Поиск и награда (в случае успеха) - в виде убойной дозы эндогенного наркотика, впрыснутого мозгом в кровь. 
Это лишь Обман, созданный Богом иль Природой дабы стимулировать наше размножение - равно как и всех прочих животных. 
И Вы - "наркоман"?.. Ищете услады, боли избегаете?..
Разве в этом Смысл - метаться меж крайностей и падать в ловушки; сперва восхищаться своим состоянием, а после страдать - после неизбежного краха этих механичных "отношений"?

----------


## microbe

Я дышу воздухом - это наркомания по твоему Unity? Так что не надо здесь демагогии.

----------

